# destellador para limpia parabrisas



## matiasal (Ago 20, 2011)

hola gente, quería saber si se puede reemplazar este destellador (imposible de conseguir nuevo) por algún circuito electrónico simple, lo único que quiero es que de y corte la señal, nada complejo, desde ya muchas gracias. 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/dsc01863zq.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/dsc01860dn.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/dsc01864yq.jpg/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

Eso es una reliquiaaaa jajaja

guardala en unos 50 años vale oro...

mirá hacete uno con un 555 y un relé a la salida...va a andar bien


----------



## matiasal (Ago 21, 2011)

gracias dj draco lo voy a poner en practica despues te cuento como me fue
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2011)

matiasal dijo:


> hola gente, quería saber si se puede reemplazar este destellador (imposible de conseguir nuevo) por algún circuito electrónico simple, lo único que quiero es que de y corte la señal, nada complejo, desde ya muchas gracias. ......



Busca información en el Foro sobre LM555 configuración "*Astable*", con este manejas un relee que a su vez haga funcionar tu limpia-parabrisas. Incluso puedes agregar un potenciómetro para ajustar el intervalo entre barrido y barrido de tu limpia-parabrisas.


----------

